# HELP my cookie dough tastes like baking soda... is it possible to salvage it?????!!



## nicolel (Jul 8, 2007)

i promise i followed the reciepe to a t but my oatmeal rasin cookies taste to much like baking soda can i counter it so the dough is not just a toss away? I am desperate! please post any suggestions


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

It would be helpful for you to post the recipe you used.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Pull off a small amount of the dough, make an equal amount of dough without baking soda. Combine the two small doughs. Make cookies, see if it works and taste right.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Soda can be tricky. If you had made lets say a double batch you will actually use less baking soda or powder depnding on the recipe. 

Try what chefLayne said. It should work.


----------



## toocuterose (Jul 8, 2007)

i hate when this happens...
sometimes my cookies have too much of a baking soda taste to it...most can't notice it...but i do...
after it's out of the oven...i let it sit for a little while...and some of the baking soda taste dissapates...
if your mad at your SO try it out on them and see what they think...you may just have a very sensitive taste...


----------



## ideaguy2113 (Jul 8, 2007)

One option you can try is to mix in a small amount of vinegar. This will react with some of the baking soda. NOTE, hwoever, that this will thin your dough a bit. Also, don't use too much or they won't puff. If you are making drop cookies, just space them a bit more. The water will simply make the cookie a bit crunchier. But, if you are attempting to ball them up or do a sliced cookie, this will be a problem.


----------

